# 11th Degree Black Belt....



## kenpo3631 (Aug 21, 2002)

This Just In! 

Kenpo Master Buddy Lee of Denim, CA has been promoted by way of _"Devine Right"_ to 11th Degree Black Belt.

Master Lee was quoted as saying "It's time someone steps up and leads the Kenpo Community into the future."

Many Kenpo factions such as the UKS, AKKS, IKKA, WKKA, WKRP and the WWF  have proclaimed disbelief that an introvert such as Master Lee would take such radical steps to try to unify the Kenpo community.



:rofl::rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## AvPKenpo (Aug 21, 2002)

How did this take place??????  and what do you mean divine right?  Where can I read up on it?  And is this Bruce Lee's long lost brother? 

Michael


----------



## Sigung86 (Aug 21, 2002)

As I recall, Master Buddy Lee is the master of manufacturing tough blue jeans!:flushed: 

Dan


----------



## brianhunter (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> 
> *As I recall, Master Buddy Lee is the master of manufacturing tough blue jeans!:flushed:
> 
> Dan *



Just remember...you cant bust em!!!!! (i think thats how the commercial went)


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 22, 2002)

Your pulling our leg right??
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## Sigung86 (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> 
> *Your pulling our leg right??
> Jason Farnsworth *



Only if your wearing Lee Jeans!  :lol: :lol: :lol:

It's all Devine Right anyway!!!!

Dan


----------



## Kirk (Aug 22, 2002)

Devine right! Dang, and I've been studying and working out!
I'm gonna go see my priest first thing in the morning .. see if he'll
put in a word for me :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tonbo (Aug 26, 2002)

(But then again, nothing new there)

Doesn't 11th Degree in Kenpo come only with a certain combo meal at NinjaBurger?  Or was that the "McBelt"?  I can never remember......

Maybe I am thinking of something else.  

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't saying that you are "11th Dan" kinda like personally telling someone that you have won 10 out of 11 of the death matches you have participated in?  Yeah.  Do the math.....

Pretty funny, if this is a joke.....but pretty sad if it is not...

Peace--


----------



## headkick (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenpo3631 _
> 
> *This Just In!
> 
> ...



Doesn't Master Buddy promote the Toughskins discipline?  And isn't he a master of one of Garanimal systems?

:shrug: :rofl: 

R


----------



## WilliamTLear (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenpo3631 _
> 
> *This Just In!
> 
> ...



I heard that Buddy Lee was promoted to his tenth degree by Huk Planas. The question is... what's in that bottle that he keeps in his back pocket? Is it a bottle of whoopass? or A bottle of whiskey? Stay tuned for the *painful* details.

:lol:
Billy Lear


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 26, 2002)

Does  this guy have a web site to verify or prove his 11th rank or is this a joke?
Jason


----------



## WilliamTLear (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> 
> *Does  this guy have a web site to verify or prove his 11th rank or is this a joke?
> Jason *



Buddy Lee is a character from a comercial for bluejeans.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 27, 2002)

oh o.k.

I have no idea who buddy lee was.
Sorry for looking dumb.
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 27, 2002)

hmmm.. speaking of blackbelts...

I just got my MartialTalk black belt!!!!

<does a happy dance>

:karate:


----------



## tonbo (Aug 27, 2002)

Way to go, girl!!!

I am jealous, but moving up quickly....

*bows respectfully*

:asian:  :asian: 

Peace--


----------



## Sigung86 (Aug 27, 2002)

Ever see the commercial where Buddy is dropped out of an airplane????  :lol:  Too funny!

Dan


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 31, 2002)

I heard that Buddy Lee was promoted to his tenth degree by Huk Planas. The question is... what's in that bottle that he keeps in his back pocket? Is it a bottle of whoopass? or A bottle of whiskey? Stay tuned for the *painful* details.


talk about WWJD?...   who wants jack daniels?


----------



## WilliamTLear (Aug 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> 
> *I heard that Buddy Lee was promoted to his tenth degree by Huk Planas. The question is... what's in that bottle that he keeps in his back pocket? Is it a bottle of whoopass? or A bottle of whiskey? Stay tuned for the painful details.
> 
> ...



You have to understand that Buddy Lee's Black Belt Diploma is unique in the Jack Daniels signed as a witness... No one else in the system has that distinction... I was there when it happened... Mr. Planas, Mr. Hibben, and I were all up until three in the morning with "Jack" as he opened our eyes to Buddy's Blinding capabilities. (As I recall, and things are fuzzy about that night, it was at Gil and Huk's Birthday Bash last year.)

Laughing,
Billy Lear


----------

